

The Future of Microsoft – Part 1 - daigoba66
http://hal2020.com/2013/10/10/the-future-of-microsoft-part-1/

======
mrng
Also, part 2:

[http://hal2020.com/2013/10/10/the-future-of-microsoft-
part-2...](http://hal2020.com/2013/10/10/the-future-of-microsoft-part-2/)

